

Q: "Other" Startups - tel

So, most of the time here people talk about software startups — no real surprise there — but I'm curious...<p>Who has some stories about non-software startups they're working on/with/around? Biotech, printing, design, restaurants: it's all fair so long as it's not the regular fare.
======
dennykmiu
I am in the process of writing my book summarizing my own experience in
startups. The following chapter talks about success and failures of one of
them. Hope it helps.

<http://www.lovemytool.com/blog/2007/09/why-startups-fa.html>

~~~
bprater
Awesome. Love your blog. Can't wait for the book!

~~~
dennykmiu
Thanks. I am halfway there. One of the things that I am experimenting this
time is "self-Publishing". When I wrote my first book about 15 years ago, it
was the standard practice. I typed up the manuscripts and worked on the
graphics, then made about 10 copies and started shopping for publisher. Once I
signed the contract, it was totally out of my hand and I just get a (small)
check every year after April 15th. This time I am putting the contents on the
web so essentially the book is free. But once I finish, I plan to publish the
hard copy on my own (even audio book). It is an experiment and it should be
fun. Either way, I get very little money for writing a book (which is not why
people write books).

Anyone has any experience with self-publishing that they can share?

------
rrival
Live It Green, LLC (<http://www.liveitgreen.com/>) founded 2006.

What started as a collection of side projects by two late 20's entrepreneurs
(a green real estate developer and myself, primarily on the software side) has
started taking a life of its own =) We've developed:

A certification system for Carbon Neutral Clothing. CNC certified clothing
will be in Whole Foods stores starting next month.

The TreeTini - A martini that plants a tree (avail at both Uncommon Ground
locations in Chicago, soon to be available at 3 more bars: The Whiskey Bar,
Whiskey Blue, Whiskey Sky (the latter two are in W Hotels))

Tunes for Trees - search iTunes' catalog for music AJAXily; for every 10
tracks purchased we plant a tree.

We're having a lot of fun seeing these grow =)

------
samwise
I've been doing some research into bio-deasel production. It's very neat
stuff.

non-software companies require a lot more capital, So you won't see many first
time entrepreneurs in those fields.

~~~
noonespecial
Never underestimate a man with a lathe, a mill, a bandsaw, and an attitude.
All of those tools together can be had for less than the cost of a Xeon
server.

~~~
alarmist
Speaking of a lathe, I know a few kids who recently started a custom drum
company.

------
petercooper
I sold my software startup last year, and while it's the "easy option" to get
back into that scene.. I'm thinking I might get into publishing! Can a book be
a startup? Hmm...

------
bk1
Furniture manufacturing in East Africa! <http://mibaofurniture.com>

